# Battlefield 3: Close Quarters-Vorschau - Hektik-Angriff auf Call of Duty - Ein Paradies für Fans von kleinen Karten



## SandroOdak (26. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Close Quarters-Vorschau - Hektik-Angriff auf Call of Duty - Ein Paradies für Fans von kleinen Karten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Close Quarters-Vorschau - Hektik-Angriff auf Call of Duty - Ein Paradies für Fans von kleinen Karten


----------



## Spaark (26. April 2012)

Jo für mich ist das Map Pack auch nix. Armored Kill wird interessant.


----------



## JanEric1 (26. April 2012)

ich finds geil ^^
jetzt kennt man schon 9 von den 10 waffen


----------



## DeathProof1992 (26. April 2012)

Solange EA nicht einsieht das Battlefield und Call of Duty zwei verschiedene Spiele sind und das man auch mit Battlefield (wenn man es lange genug in entwicklung lässt und nicht jedes Jahr ein neues auswirft) Geld verdienen kann wird EA immer wieder probieren Battlefield an Call of Duty anzupassen  Ob sie erfolg haben oder nicht... wird man ja sehen


----------



## JanEric1 (26. April 2012)

@SandroOdak  darfst du die waffen verratn die  kommen werden?


----------



## wind1945 (26. April 2012)

Hi

Die DLCs sind einfach too much ! 4 neue Karten und schon wieder 10 neue Waffen ?! Vorallem nun auch die SPAS 12. Und nun aufeinmal kann man dort richtig viel zerstören ? Das wurde doch schon für das Hauptspiel versprochen. Enttäuscht auf ganzer Linie. 

Gruß


----------



## SandroOdak (26. April 2012)

JanEric1 schrieb:


> @SandroOdak  darfst du die waffen verratn die  kommen werden?


 
Ich darf, habe sie jedoch nicht alle im Kopf. Eine kurze Suche ergab aber folgendes:


SPAS-12 – (Semi-Auto Shotgun/All Classes)  (von Patrick Bach im Interview erwähnt)
ACW-R – (PDW/Engineer Class)  (selbst gespielt)
L86 – (LMG/Support Class)  (kann ich nicht 100%ig bestätigen, weil nicht mehr im Kopf)
MTAR-21 – (Also known as TAR-21 assault rifle/Assault Class)  (selbst gespielt)
AUG – (Although some games classified this weapon as an LMG, the AUG  is an assault rifle, thus should be in available to the Assault Class.)  (von Bach im Interview erwähnt)
LSAT – (LMG/Support)  (selbst gespielt)
SCAR-L – (Battlefield 3 already has the  SCAR-H (heavy) for the  Engineer Class. L stands for light, so it’s likely to be included in the  Engineer Class as well.)  (kann ich nicht bestätigen, weil ich nicht auf das H oder L geachtet habe)
*Gerüchteweise* wollen Leute aus Trailern und Gameplay-Material auch noch zwei weitere Waffen erkannt haben:


M417 Sniper Rifle
M5K Pistole


----------



## SwonVIP (26. April 2012)

Armored Kill wird episch. Close Quarters hat den Namen Battlefield nicht verdient!


----------



## Homeboy25 (26. April 2012)

das mit den schrot(t)gewehren und der explosivmunition ist schon klar.

aber das kann man ganz einfach bei den Servereinstellungen dann herausnehmen das diese Waffe nicht erlaubt ist.

und alles ist gut.


----------



## wickedinsane (26. April 2012)

Eines der schlechtesten DLCs überhaupt - es entehrt das ohnehin schon stark angeschlagene Battlefield aufs gröbste! Danke EA - ihr habt wieder einmal gezeigt wie schlecht Ihr seid!!

Ein entäuschter Fan


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (26. April 2012)

Ich finds cool 
Frag mich nur, wie man an die neuen Waffen rankommt angenommen ich hab schon alle, wie verdiene ich die neuen ?


----------



## stawacz (26. April 2012)

wickedinsane schrieb:


> Eines der schlechtesten DLCs überhaupt - es entehrt das ohnehin schon stark angeschlagene Battlefield aufs gröbste! Danke EA - ihr habt wieder einmal gezeigt wie schlecht Ihr seid!!
> 
> Ein entäuschter Fan


 

ich würde jetzt schon wetten eingehen das sich dat ding verkauft,wie geschnitten brot


----------



## JanEric1 (26. April 2012)

hab mir die trailer auch angeguckt und mann hat insgesamt 9 waffen gesehen 
aug a3
scar-l
acw-r
mtar-21
l86a1
lsat
spas
m417
jng-90  

sollten 9 sein 
die frage ist bleibt das so und was ist die 10. ^^


----------



## rookyrook (26. April 2012)

Neue Waffen - gut. Aber wenn's bei Operation Metro mit 3 CP schon drunter und drüber geht, dann fehlt auch hier der Spielspass. Dann lieber das Fahrzeug DLC.


----------



## RafaelloRM (26. April 2012)

Mein größter Wunsch: BF2 mit der Technik und Know How von BF3 updaten und ich spiele nie wieder BF3 
Close Quarters ist etwas für hektische Leute, BF Fans wie ich einer bin, können sich für die kleinen Karten wahrscheinlich nicht begeistern. Warten wir bis zum Herbst auf Armored Kill ). Hoffe wir werden nicht enttäuscht und DICE.........nicht vergessen die Flaggen schön             weit            auseinander           setzen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## realgsus (26. April 2012)

[Als wir selbst an den Controller dürfen...] stopped reading here


----------



## leckmuschel (26. April 2012)

wer wissen will, wie das spielgefühl im neuen dlc sein wird, der spielt mal die map "grosser basar" und versucht in dem mittelteil auf einem 64 mann server die flagge einzunehmen. überall gewackel, granateneinschläge verschwommener bildschirm, pumpgun, raketenwerfer, noobtubes, minen.
also überhaupt nicht spielbar und überhaupot kein spaß dabei, auch wenn es nur 8v8 ist.


----------



## Joerg2 (26. April 2012)

TheGenius79III79 schrieb:


> Ich finds cool
> Frag mich nur, wie man an die neuen Waffen rankommt angenommen ich hab schon alle, wie verdiene ich die neuen ?


 Ist doch klar:
Entweder gibt es neue Assignments, die die Waffen freischalten, oder sie sind wie bei BFC2 Vietnam einfach an dein Level gebunden. Sprich wenn du bereits ein Level hast, das hoch genug ist, bekommst du sie einfach so. Ich tippe mal auf ersteres


----------



## chbdiablo (26. April 2012)

Ich sehs mittlerweile positiv: 1. Bleibt so mehr Geld für andere Spiele oder DLCs und 2. Sind dann die Kiddies und Metro-Spieler auf den DLC Maps unterwegs und das Niveau auf den anderen Servern steigt ein wenig.  Man wird ja mal träumen dürfen.


----------



## JanEric1 (26. April 2012)

ich verstehe nicht was ihr alle dagegen habt 
es ist eine option und ich denke sowas kann nicht schaden außerdem gibt es auch leute die bf3 nicht spielen weil sie das gamepaly besser finden als bei cod sondern auch weil sie es leid sind immer die selbe alte grafik vorgesetzt zu bekommen und auf dme pc stark benachteiligt zu sein


----------



## Kupferrohr (26. April 2012)

leckmuschel schrieb:


> wer wissen will, wie das spielgefühl im neuen dlc sein wird, der spielt mal die map "grosser basar" und versucht in dem mittelteil auf einem 64 mann server die flagge einzunehmen. überall gewackel, granateneinschläge verschwommener bildschirm, pumpgun, raketenwerfer, noobtubes, minen.
> also überhaupt nicht spielbar und überhaupot kein spaß dabei, auch wenn es nur 8v8 ist.


deshalb spielt man ja auch nicht auf 64 spieler servern, auf denen sowas wie rpg auch noch erlaubt ist du meckerziege. das dlc wird der hammer für leute, die:
- kein bock auf fahrzeuge haben
- schnelle und kompromisslose action wollen
- NICHT wegen zu starker oder lamer-waffen rumheulen. (höre jetzt schon wieder das geweine, dass shotguns doch viiiiieeeel zu stark seien auf diesen kleinen maps und am besten alles wieder genervt werden sollte. wenn ihr nur auf die fresse kriegt, selbst schuld) 
- ex cod fans  
ich freu mich tierisch und lass mir den spaß von euch miesemachern nicht verderben


----------



## SandroOdak (26. April 2012)

realgsus schrieb:


> [Als wir selbst an den Controller dürfen...] stopped reading here


 
Auch wenn ich privat mittlerweile 130hrs auf der Xbox 360 auf dem Battlelog-Zeitkonto habe (oh Gott...), hätte ich allein aus Technikgründen lieber den PC gesehen. Leider hat EA sich dazu entschieden, nur die PS3-Version auszustellen, mit der ich persönlich allein aufgrund des Controllers schon nicht klarkomme. Aber das sind meine persönlichen Vorlieben und Kleinigkeiten auf die wir bei so einem Event leider keinen Einfluss haben. Dass aber kein PC gezeigt wurde, ist echt schade.


----------



## Rumplitschka (26. April 2012)

Eigentlich fand ich den DLC bisher ganz interessant, allerdings muss ich sagen das die Klassenvielfalt auf den maps, wie im Artikel erwähnt, mir doch sauer aufstößt. Als leidenschaftlicher Recon-Spieler sitz ich zwar nicht klischeehaft auf den Hügeln sondern stürze mich mit ins getümmel, aber wenn dort nur Medics rumlaufen wird das denke ich doch nach 'ner zeit ziemlich anstrengend. Freue mich wohl auf die neuen Waffen bin mir aber jedoch nicht sicher ob sich der DLC für mich wirklich lohnen würde :/


----------



## leckmuschel (26. April 2012)

Kupferrohr schrieb:


> deshalb spielt man ja auch nicht auf 64 spieler servern, auf denen sowas wie rpg auch noch erlaubt ist du meckerziege. das dlc wird der hammer für leute, die:
> - kein bock auf fahrzeuge haben
> - schnelle und kompromisslose action wollen
> - NICHT wegen zu starker oder lamer-waffen rumheulen. (höre jetzt schon wieder das geweine, dass shotguns doch viiiiieeeel zu stark seien auf diesen kleinen maps und am besten alles wieder genervt werden sollte. wenn ihr nur auf die fresse kriegt, selbst schuld)
> ...


 
gerade deswegen habe ich mir bf3 geholt, um mit 64 leuten auf "großen schlachtfeldern" zu spielen. aber da der fokus für bf3 auf ps3 (auch schon in der entwicklung) liegt, kriege ich kleine komprimierte maps geliefert. weitere bestätigung.. dieses addon !


----------



## JanEric1 (26. April 2012)

letzte waffe mp5k is auch im trailer zu sehen

=> alle 10 sind bekannt


----------



## templartassadar (26. April 2012)

Kupferrohr schrieb:


> ich freu mich tierisch und lass mir den spaß von euch miesemachern nicht verderben



Und ich lasse mir den Spaß nicht von EA/DICE verderben. BF2 ich komme zurück.


----------



## Kupferrohr (26. April 2012)

leckmuschel schrieb:


> gerade deswegen habe ich mir bf3 geholt, um mit 64 leuten auf "großen schlachtfeldern" zu spielen. aber da der fokus für bf3 auf ps3 (auch schon in der entwicklung) liegt, kriege ich kleine komprimierte maps geliefert. weitere bestätigung.. dieses addon !


 dafür bekomsmte im herbst nen dlc mit großen fahrzeugmaps und genug platz für die massen, also warum jetzt über etwas meckern, was nichtmal pflicht für dich ist?


----------



## Kerusame (26. April 2012)

ein "buh" von mir zur kartenwahl... danke EA/Dice, so macht mir battlefield keinen spaß...


----------



## Mothman (26. April 2012)

Ich persönlich habe mehr Spaß bei BF3, wenn es zu Gefechten auf große Distanz kommt. 
Ab und zu mal so  ein Gemetzel ist ja okay, aber meistens verlasse ich den Server, wenn es zur Map "Metro" kommt. 

Deshalb werde ich mir den DLC wohl nicht kaufen. Auch wenn man sicher viele "Kills" auf solchen Maps bekommt. Aber ich bin eh nicht so der Stats-Freak. Ich will nur "schöne" Feuergefechte. Und auf den Maps kommt es glaube ich eher zu maßloser Verwirrung. 

Aber, das ist halt im Endeffekt auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## Theojin (26. April 2012)

Auf den Karten muß man ja Angst haben, wenn man mit seiner Waffe um die Ecke kommt, das man einem Mitspieler aus Versehen seinen Lauf ins Ohr steckt. Ich mag diese Minimaps nicht.

Früher war meine Lieblingsmap auch El Alamein. Ich stehe einfach auf große Maps müssen ja nichtmal 64 Mitspieler sein. Aber sowas wie El Alamein habe ich seit BF 1942 auch nicht mehr gesehen. Vermutlich hat sich der Geschmack der Masse einfach zu sehr geändert.

Metro war mir übrigens verhaßt, so eine Katastrophe an Mapdesign.


----------



## tomeeyto (26. April 2012)

Hört doch mal auf zu heulen. Wenns euch nicht gefällt müsst ihrs ja nicht kaufen.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (26. April 2012)

hahaha gott sind DICE dämlich die bashen cod für die kleinen maps aber sind selbst kein bisschen besser 
herrlich


----------



## MrMan (26. April 2012)

Da rührt sich was


----------



## Mothman (26. April 2012)

tomeeyto schrieb:


> Hört doch mal auf zu heulen. Wenns euch nicht gefällt müsst ihrs ja nicht kaufen.


Sehr geistreicher Kommentar. Darauf wäre ohne dich sicher niemand gekommen.


----------



## tavrosffm (26. April 2012)

vor allem stelle ich mir das gameplay mit dem immer noch besch...eidenen netcode in kombi mit besch...eidener hitbox auf kleinen maps so richtig lustig vor.
nun kann man sich ja vorstellen dass dice wieder alle kapazitäten aufs waffenbalancing setzt weil irgendwelche honks wieder rumheulen....eh die waffe ist in rl aber um zwei hundertstel nuancen zu stark.
dice....aufwachen!!!! 
sinnvolles bf3 bugfixing/modding machen....dann kaufen wir auch alle eure bonus dlcs.
ansonsten schließe ich mich templartassadar an.
bin immer noch nicht dazu gekommen bf2 wieder zu installieren...ist eigentlich noch was los auf den servern?


----------



## Watwiewer (26. April 2012)

Mir eigentlich wurscht ob es nun jedem gefällt , was die Anti - Fraktion diesesmal wieder für "kritik" äussert....erst recht.
Ich werd es mir definitiv holen , B.A.S.T.A


----------



## stawacz (26. April 2012)

Kupferrohr schrieb:


> dafür bekomsmte im herbst nen dlc mit großen fahrzeugmaps und genug platz für die massen, also warum jetzt über etwas meckern, was nichtmal pflicht für dich ist?


 
na um des meckerns willen


----------



## Dentagad (26. April 2012)

Ich würd es nichtmal umsonst Spielen.
Es gibt meilenweit bessere Shooter für kleinere Spielerzahl als BF. 

COD,CS,Quake,UT,L4D und noch viele andere sind da ganz andere Kaliber. DICE soll sich darin konzentrieren worin sie gut sind: Viele spieler auf einer Karte mit massig Fahrzugen. Das ist BF und nix anderes

Die kastrierten BF-Konsolen Versionen ala. BC,BC2 und BF3 brauch ich mit sicherheit nicht obwohl BF3 noch das beste von den letzten war. Trotz allem BF3 ist ein megaflop. Ich hätte da min. 128 Spieler erwartet


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. April 2012)

Man kann es ja auch aus anderer Sicht sehen: So bekommen die Call of Duty Spieler endlich ihre neue Engine


----------



## templartassadar (26. April 2012)

tavrosffm schrieb:


> bin immer noch nicht dazu gekommen bf2 wieder zu installieren...ist eigentlich noch was los auf den servern?



Die Server sind eig recht gut besucht, die Auswahl ist vlt nicht mehr so groß aber ich finde schnell einen guten Server ( vor allem da man nicht darauf achten muss, dass kein Operation Metro in der Map-Rota ist).


----------



## Watwiewer (26. April 2012)

Liebe Leser , da die Bash u. Flame-War´s noch am laufen sind können wir ihnen (noch) keinen Sieger für den übelsten Bash-versuch oder auch den Award-Gewinner des Sinn-freiesten Kommentares präsentieren , aber wie Sie selbst sehen , das Rennen wird ENG!
Seien sie gespannt auf Facepalm´s des grauens beim versuch diese "wertvollen" Kommentare unserer Trolle zu Lesen.
Hinweis an die Eltern : Trolle können bissig sein , wir übernehmen keine Haftung für abgekaute Ohren...


----------



## Harf (26. April 2012)

wenn ich cod will, spiel ich cod nicht bf.
Das Gameplay von Bf ist nicht für solches Zeug ausgelegt und für kleine maps einfasch schlecht


----------



## ssc235 (26. April 2012)

Harf schrieb:


> wenn ich cod will, spiel ich cod nicht bf.
> Das Gameplay von Bf ist nicht für solches Zeug ausgelegt und für kleine maps einfasch schlecht



Seh ich selbst, und Umfragen zufolge auch ein Großteil der anderen BF3-Spieler, nicht so. Wenn ein Spiel erfolgreich sein will muss es auch eine gewisse Abwechslung bieten. Mir gehts zumindest so das ich halt manchmal Bock hab mich in einen Panzer/Jet/Heli zu setzen und auf großen Maps zu spielen, manchmal aber eben auch Lust auf Nahkampfgefechte hab. Unglücklicherweise gibt es aber im Moment außer Operation Metro (und selbst da nur eingeschränkt) keine Maps auf denen das möglich ist. COD ist für mich schon allein deshalb keine Option, weil ich für ein Addon (mehr als das es andere Waffen und Maps gibt ändert sich ja von Teil zu Teil nicht) keine 60€ bezahle. Ich freu mich zumindest sehr auf Close Quarters.


----------



## ssc235 (26. April 2012)

wickedinsane schrieb:


> Eines der schlechtesten DLCs überhaupt - es entehrt das ohnehin schon stark angeschlagene Battlefield aufs gröbste! Danke EA - ihr habt wieder einmal gezeigt wie schlecht Ihr seid!!
> 
> Ein entäuschter Fan



Das wird eines der besten DLCs überhaupt. Danke EA und DICE ihr habt wieder einmal gezeigt das ihr wisst was ein Großteil der Spieler wollen.

Ein glücklicher Fan


----------



## chiubiu (26. April 2012)

Sollte das Spiel nicht langsam in "Battleroom" oder "Battlehouse" umbenannt werden?
Spass beiseite - ich werd mir diesen DLC garantiert nicht kaufen... Armored Kill wart ich mal ab. Aber ich glaube die Marke Battlefield legt sich innerhalb der nächsten 2-3 Jahre sterben à la C&C.


----------



## Gast20180705 (26. April 2012)

Mit der Frostbite 2 Engine, vlt. eher noch eher der möglichen Sichtweite und Visiren ist das kämpfen auf große Distanzen eh nicht möglich. Hatte heut mal wieder Arma 2 ausgepackt und musste mich da einfach dran gewöhnen, dass die Feuergefechte auf Distanzen ablaufen, wo so ziemlich jeder bei BF3 zu einer Sniper mit 12x Scope gegriffen hätte. Das sind wohlgemerkt NUR die Ironsight Distanzen.


----------



## PsyMagician (26. April 2012)

Derzeit zock ich zwar noch kein BF3 aber...

So ein schwachsinns DLC. Operation Metro is ja schon ne extrem vermurkste Map die nahezu alles falsch macht, was man an einer BF Map falsch machen kann, aber dieses DLC scheint noch mal eins drauf zu setzen. 

Wer schnelles, chaotisches und unübersichtliches Gameplay haben will, in dem man einfach nur noch Hirnlos Blei rotzen muss, kann doch Quakelive oder UT3 zocken. Da passt sowas vielleicht noch hin, aber doch nicht zu BattleFIELD! *kopfschüttel*

Naja gut, daß man nicht gezwungen ist, den rotz zu kaufen.


----------



## Ronni312 (26. April 2012)

Also ich würd gerne mal den Battle Recorder haben


----------



## Gast20180705 (26. April 2012)

Auch wenn bei Quake oder UT der Abzugbutton dauerhaft durchgedrückt ist, ist es trotzdem nicht so ein ordinäres Geballer und viel Stil dabei.


----------



## T-I3ag (27. April 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> na um des meckerns willen


 
leider wahr 



Mothman schrieb:


> Sehr geistreicher Kommentar. Darauf wäre ohne dich sicher niemand gekommen.



Er hat aber recht. Dein Kommentar war überflüssiger als seiner!!!

CoD wird kritisiert weil es immer das Gleiche ist. Und Battlefield weil es mal etwas anderes macht als gewohnt. 
Haters Gonna Hate


----------



## Mothman (27. April 2012)

T-I3ag schrieb:


> Er hat aber recht. Dein Kommentar war überflüssiger als seiner!!!
> 
> CoD wird kritisiert weil es immer das Gleiche ist. Und Battlefield weil es mal etwas anderes macht als gewohnt.
> Haters Gonna Hate


Was heißt "er hat recht"? Er sagt, dass man es ja nicht kaufen braucht, wenn man es nicht mag. Das ist ja wohl jedem klar.
Das hier ist aber immer noch ein Forum über Games und hier werden auch DLCs diskutiert, kritisiert und gelobt. Wem das zuviel ist, der muss lernen, das nicht persönlich zu nehmen. Wenn jemand äußern will, dass der DLC (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) nichts für ihn ist, dann soll er das doch bitte tun. Wenn jemand sein Kaufinteresse öffentlich äußern will, dann kann er dies ebenfalls gerne hier tun.
Was ich aber garnicht leiden kann, sind User, die anderen den Mund verbieten wollen, weil ihnen die Meinung nicht passt.


----------



## der-jan (27. April 2012)

JanEric1 schrieb:


> ich verstehe nicht was ihr alle dagegen habt
> es ist eine option und ich denke sowas kann nicht schaden außerdem gibt es auch leute die bf3 nicht spielen weil sie das gamepaly besser finden als bei cod sondern auch weil sie es leid sind immer die selbe alte grafik vorgesetzt zu bekommen und auf dme pc stark benachteiligt zu sein



ist doch klar daß in den spieleforen mancher bf3 fanboy negativ drauf reagiert - die erzählen seit ewigkeiten, daß cod mit den engen maps mist ist, daß bf3 mit den größeren maps ein besseres spielgefühl hat und sie fühlen sich von den verkaufszahlen von bf3 soweit unterstützt daß ihrer meinung nach halt 3-4 mio das genauso sehen

der dlc wird ja nicht von cod spielern gekauft die extra für diesen close quarter dlc sich bf3 zulegen werden sondern der bestende kundenstamm von bf3 kauft das und kauft das ggf im großen maßstab - dann stehen die fanboys auf einmal als kleines grüppchen da die weltfremd unwichtige debatten über bf>>>cod führt wohin gegen dem großteil der leute sowas am arsch vorbei geht weil sie einfach spielen und ne gute zeit haben wollen, egal nun ob mit bf oder cod oder mit beiden, mit großen und mit kleinen maps usw


----------



## Cicero (27. April 2012)

PsyMagician schrieb:


> Derzeit zock ich zwar noch kein BF3 aber...





PsyMagician schrieb:


> So  ein schwachsinns DLC. Operation Metro is ja schon ne extrem vermurkste  Map die nahezu alles falsch macht, was man an einer BF Map falsch machen  kann, aber dieses DLC scheint noch mal eins drauf zu setzen.



Wow, Du spielst selbst kein BF3, weißt aber alles über BF Maps, insbesondere Metro, und hast anscheinend seherische Fähigkeiten bezüglich des neuen DLC... naja, als "Magician". 



PsyMagician schrieb:


> Wer  schnelles, chaotisches und unübersichtliches Gameplay haben will, in  dem man einfach nur noch Hirnlos Blei rotzen muss, kann doch Quakelive  oder UT3 zocken.



Schonmal UT gespielt? CTF oder einen anderen Teammodus? Scheinbar nicht,,,,



PsyMagician schrieb:


> Naja gut, daß man nicht gezwungen ist, den rotz zu kaufen.


 
 Die einzige, richtige Festellung von Dir. Halte dich dran und spam hier nicht sinnlos rum....


----------



## spike00 (27. April 2012)

Ich wette die Maps werden Frust pur wegenn all den RPG, M320, und Granadespam Noobs.

Reicht eh schon das rumgenoobe auf Metro!


----------



## stawacz (27. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Was heißt "er hat recht"? Er sagt, dass man es ja nicht kaufen braucht, wenn man es nicht mag. Das ist ja wohl jedem klar.
> Das hier ist aber immer noch ein Forum über Games und hier werden auch DLCs diskutiert, kritisiert und gelobt. Wem das zuviel ist, der muss lernen, das nicht persönlich zu nehmen. Wenn jemand äußern will, dass der DLC (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) nichts für ihn ist, dann soll er das doch bitte tun. Wenn jemand sein Kaufinteresse öffentlich äußern will, dann kann er dies ebenfalls gerne hier tun.
> Was ich aber garnicht leiden kann, sind User, die anderen den Mund verbieten wollen, weil ihnen die Meinung nicht passt.


 

also ich finde,da ja schon bekannt ist,das es drei DLCs geben wird,die sich in der spielweise stark unterscheiden,gibts doch eigentlich nichts zu meckern,,,jeder wird bedient...noch besser wärs natürlich,wenn der amored DLC zeitgleich erscheinen würde.dann hätte garkeiner was zu auszusetzen...

jeder wie er bock hat,,,und das kann man dann eben nur bei BF3

@spike00  

schon mal was von serverfilter gehört?? is ne prima sache,,,einfach mal no m320 oder no rpg filtern,,

machen wir nur so,,und wenn wir gute server mit möglichst vielen tickets gefunden haben,,dann kann man die auch abspeichern


----------



## Kwengie (27. April 2012)

für mich ist Battlefield kein Battlefield mehr und eigentich habe ich nichts gegen die anderen Modi wie Close Quarters, wenn der Conquest nicht verstümmelt wird und mit Armored Kill werden wir doch nur abgezockt, weil uns die großen Karten schon im Vanilla-Spiel versprochen sind.


----------



## T-I3ag (27. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Was ich aber garnicht leiden kann, sind User, die anderen den Mund verbieten wollen, weil ihnen die Meinung nicht passt.


 
Habe ich das???? Wenn ja, möge man mir dies bitte zeigen!!! Ich habe nichts gegen andere Meinungen. Nur gegen sinnloses geflame!!!
Beispiel gefällig?? 

Gerne:


PsyMagician schrieb:


> *---> Derzeit zock ich zwar noch kein BF3 aber... <----*
> 
> So ein schwachsinns DLC. Operation Metro is ja schon ne extrem vermurkste Map die nahezu alles falsch macht, was man an einer BF Map falsch machen kann, aber dieses DLC scheint noch mal eins drauf zu setzen.
> 
> ...





RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Auch wenn bei Quake oder UT der Abzugbutton dauerhaft durchgedrückt ist, ist es trotzdem nicht so ein ordinäres Geballer und viel Stil dabei.



Keinen Bock noch mehr rauszusuchen. Aber es gibt noch ein paar.



Mothman schrieb:


> Was heißt "er hat recht"? Er sagt, dass man es ja nicht kaufen braucht, wenn man es nicht mag. Das ist ja wohl jedem klar.



Eben das glaube ich nicht. Manche tun so als hätte man mit dem Kauf von BF3 ein Abo abgeschlossen und muss jetzt jeden DLC kaufen der veröffentlicht wird. Wenn ich dann so Kommentare lese, wie:
"Dann wird ein beschissenes BF3 noch beschissener." oder "15€ das ist ja voll die CoD-Abzocke." dann war tomeeytos Kommentar berechtigt!

Ich will keinen Streit mit dir Mothman oder wollte dich beleidigen. 

Ich finde es einfach nur unpassend, dass ein "Community Officer" solche User dann fast schon lächerlich macht. Denn Deinen Kommentar könntest Du unter 80% der Foreneinträge posten.


----------



## PsyMagician (27. April 2012)

Cicero schrieb:


> Wow, Du spielst selbst kein BF3, weißt aber alles über BF Maps, insbesondere Metro, und hast anscheinend seherische Fähigkeiten bezüglich des neuen DLC... naja, als "Magician".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wenn ich schreibe, das ich derzeit kein BF3 zocke, dann schliesst das nicht aus, daß ich das Game nicht angetestet habe. Ich habe auch Metro mehrermale gezockt und dabei festgestellt, daß die Map nicht zu BF passt, bzw. nicht "original" BF ist. (Genau wie der Rushmode)

Ich hab bisher jedes UT gezockt was es gab (Genau wie BF mit Ausnahme von BC1+2) und ich wollte das Game mit der Aussage oben nicht abwerten. Diese Spiele wie Q3A/QL/UT waren schon immer hektisch und in gewissen Sinne chaotisch (oldschool halt). Zu solchen Games passt das aber auch eher als wie zu BF.

BTW: Spammen tust du hier mit deinem inhaltslosen Geschreibsel.


----------



## slaindevil (27. April 2012)

Es sieht ja ganz nett aus. Muss man sich halt einen "No Explosives" Server für suchen, sonst stirbt man schon beim Spawn durch eine Nade oder eine Rakete... Anders ist ja z.B. Metro auch nur schwer ertragbar im CQ Modus....

Für mich wird Close Quarters wahrscheinlich nichts...

Was ich sehr schade finde, ist das man wohl den Boden zwischen den verschiedenen Stockwerken der Gebäude nicht kaputt machen kann. Das fände ich persönlich super...

Ich habe mir schon bei dem B2K Package endlich mal zerstörbare Brücken gewünscht ^^


----------



## Kwengie (27. April 2012)

Leute,
jetzt hört mal auf zu streiten und ich denke, daß ein jeder das Recht hat, seine Meinung zu äußern.
Es ist halt mal Tatsache, daß es unterschiedliche Meinungen zu Battlefield 3 gibt und es halt auch Tatsache, daß Battlefield 3 seinen Fokus voll auf die CoD-Community getrimmt hat, was den alten Battlefield-Fans bitter aufstößt.


----------



## Mothman (27. April 2012)

T-I3ag schrieb:


> Eben das glaube ich nicht. Manche tun so als hätte man mit dem Kauf von BF3 ein Abo abgeschlossen und muss jetzt jeden DLC kaufen der veröffentlicht wird. Wenn ich dann so Kommentare lese, wie:
> "Dann wird ein beschissenes BF3 noch beschissener." oder "15€ das ist ja voll die CoD-Abzocke." dann war tomeeytos Kommentar berechtigt!


Klar sind solche Kommentare sinnlos. Aber ist es nicht mindestens genauso sinnlos, im Internet gegen solche Kommentare anzuschreiben? Im Netz wird nunmal gemeckert und wem das nervlich zu viel ist, sollte mal ein paar Wochen Pause vom Netz machen. 
Das wollte ich nur damit aussagen. Gewöhnt euch lieber an das Meckern im Netz. 



T-I3ag schrieb:


> Ich will keinen Streit mit dir Mothman oder wollte dich beleidigen.


Das will niemand.



T-I3ag schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach nur unpassend, dass ein "Community Officer" solche User dann fast schon lächerlich macht. Denn Deinen Kommentar könntest Du unter 80% der Foreneinträge posten.


Wenn er etwas schreibt, was jeder weiß .... naja, was erwartest du dann? Hosianna und Jubeljahre?


----------



## TheClayAllison (27. April 2012)

Yeeeah Baby! Das nenn ich wiedermal ein bombastischen Trailer! Ist gekauft  Ist mal was Neues und bringt frischen Wind rein. Das es hektisch zugehen wird steht außer Frage. Das wird ein harter Kampf! Sicherlich werden früher oder später noch mehr Maps kommen, dann wird für Jeden was dabei sein.


----------



## Watwiewer (27. April 2012)

Ich lasse mich von den möchtegern-kritikern trotzdessen nicht umstimmen.
Sicher kann sich jeder eine eigene meinung erlauben , besser wäre es , sich selbst eine zu bilden , und nicht von Dingen "ablassen" weil ein kleiner mauler es "empfiehlt"


----------



## X3niC (28. April 2012)

@PCGAMES

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nv8UGFxzgec&feature=g-vrec
Gameplay von Battlefield 3: Close Quarters PAX East 2012


----------



## lolxd999 (28. April 2012)

@ JanEric1 :

Nun , BF3 gewinnt wie MW3 auch , auf dem PC keinen Blumentopf. 

   -Origin-Zwang (was man davon hält sei mal dahingestellt) 
   -Battlelog-Zwang (find ich eig. ganz gut vom Aufbau her, schließt aber Modding leider aus)
   -Kein LAN-Modus (Ok , das war vor Release bekannt)
   -Eindeutig nicht (für den PC) optimale Maps (Was auf Metro / Bazar mit 32/48/64 Spielern passiert , hat ja schon leckmuschel treffend beschrieben)
   -Leistung auf großen 64-er Servern ist schlecht ... trotz gutem Ping lagt es immer mal wieder kurz  (zumindest bei mir)
   - Keine Server-Software ... willst du einen eigenen Server , musst du den mieten (Ein Freund von mir der auf der PS3 zockt , meinte , das wäre ein
     ''bahnbrechender Fortschritt'' auf Konsolen ... auf dem PC ist es eher ein Rückschritt)


Von daher ... ''benachteiligt '' dich BF3 genauso viel wie MW3.


----------



## Crizpy (2. Mai 2012)

Die Maps von BF3 sind generell sau klein,
bei Kaspian Border krieg ich schon fast Platzangst bei dem Platzmangel.
Ich liebe die alten Teile weil die Maps da einfach unglaublich groß sind!
Die Leute die erst seit BF3 Fan von BF sind, kennen nicht die richtigen geilen karten aus BF2....deshalb muss ich mich mit kindern rumgeben die dauern rumjaulen...bf3 is das beste BF von allen...jauljauljaul...
So bin jetzt BF2 zocken!


----------



## JanEric1 (2. Mai 2012)

Crizpy schrieb:


> Die Maps von BF3 sind generell sau klein,
> bei Kaspian Border krieg ich schon fast Platzangst bei dem Platzmangel.
> Ich liebe die alten Teile weil die Maps da einfach unglaublich groß sind!
> Die Leute die erst seit BF3 Fan von BF sind, kennen nicht die richtigen geilen karten aus BF2....deshalb muss ich mich mit kindern rumgeben die dauern rumjaulen...bf3 is das beste BF von allen...jauljauljaul...
> So bin jetzt BF2 zocken!


 
platzangst is genau das gegenteil von dem was du beschreibst

Agoraphobie

nur so^^


----------



## MariusMarc1904 (11. Mai 2012)

je kleiner die Maps sind... deste mehr action gibt es auch


----------



## Kwengie (2. Juni 2012)

@Sandro:
verlangst Du, daß die Karten in Battlefield noch kleiner werden, weil Du sagst, daß im CoD-AddOn alles richtig gemacht wird bis auf die Tatsache, daß der battlefieldtypische Mix fehlt?

Und ich glaube nimmer dran, daß Armored Kill riesige Maps beinhalten wird, denn diese sollte das Vanilla-Spiel bereits haben.


----------

